# Heading to Newfoundland



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Hey everyone here in this thread...name's Doad, from Virginia, and my wife and I are heading up to the Avalon Peninsula from 8/5 - 8/25. Anyone here know any good, reputable BB's a guy might be able to check to see how fishing is on the Avalon Peninsula or close offshore? If so, please let me know. Thanks a bunch! 

Doad


----------

